# April 2016, Homestead Happenings*



## Twp.Tom

Went pimpling ( Swedish ice fishing) with a couple of my Friends,we did not catch much-just one little perch-but we had a really good time-and the weather was great! We went to the market, and we took pic's of ourselves, holding fish from the freezer*.

It will warm up here soon, and the rivers' will roll*, I am determined to catch some trout,and salmon!!


----------



## tamarackreg

And now we know how the Swedish Pimple got it's name.

It's been a while, but they played a role in putting more than a few fish in my freezer!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Well, I broke my leg on Saturday 

Fortunately, I have family who aren't too far away and who will drop by to do the stuff that is absolutely necessary for me. I was determined to do it all myself, but trying to get a cup of tea from the kitchen to the living room, while on crutches, convinced me that carrying 5-gallon buckets of feed wasn't going to work until I get better at trucking along on these darn things.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Gosh, I hope that you recover as soon as possible. Get well soon !** It is a good thing that You have some Family to help out. Please take it easy.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Here is Renee, feeding a new bottle baby*, it is Lambing season here*. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9g_gRf1EOQ[/ame]


----------



## tambo

Nsoitgoes said:


> Well, I broke my leg on Saturday
> 
> Fortunately, I have family who aren't too far away and who will drop by to do the stuff that is absolutely necessary for me. I was determined to do it all myself, but trying to get a cup of tea from the kitchen to the living room, while on crutches, convinced me that carrying 5-gallon buckets of feed wasn't going to work until I get better at trucking along on these darn things.


Sorry you broke your leg!! I wanted to hit like because you have help but didn't!! Get better soon!!


----------



## tambo

I've had vertigo for the last week. Man this stuff has kicked my butt. I finally went to the doctor this morning. They gave me a shot and some anti vert and some generic Zyrtec. I just wanted to make sure I didn't have a bad infection. I didn't and she said my lungs sounded really good. They are always surprised when I say I don't take any prescribed medicine. Seems like everyone around here in on some kinda of meds. Any way I finally got my yard mowed and the home site next door mowed. I will work on the pasture soon. I'm still unemployed so I can take my time now. I actually enjoyed it. I've been working on the garden some but just soil preps mostly. I'm glad the yards are done, looks a whole lot better.


----------



## newfieannie

not doing much here. just trying to keep warm. we had a ice storm last night. I stepped out through the back door slid down the driveway and slammed into the retaining wall. had to spread salt over the driveway. temp. went up afterwards. so glad I haven't changed from my winter tires yet. 

don't know when i'll get planting started. decided to spruce up the den a bit. went out and bought myself a brown leather love seat. I hope it goes with the knotty pine. i'll take a pic. when it comes in tomorrow. it was tax free today and also free delivery if you spend over 600 dollars. I didn't know that but it was a plus. also bought myself a rice cooker. never had one in my life but I heard it is easier to cook rice that way. we will see. ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes

tambo said:


> I've had vertigo for the last week. Man this stuff has kicked my butt. I finally went to the doctor this morning. They gave me a shot and some anti vert and some generic Zyrtec.


My dad had vertigo for years. I know how miserable that can be. I am glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## Echoesechos

Cutting the trees in my yard that fell over during the December snow storms. Chipper is going thru town end of week. Gotta be ready. Changing from winter to summer tires in the morning.. Will miss these tires though. Car handles really nice with them. Otherwise just cleaning up the beds and pine cones and broken branches.


----------



## newfieannie

my tires are waiting at the garage but don't think i'll change yet. still so icy out there although my summer tires are all weather. I'm cleaning up the den today in preparation for my loveseat that will be here shortly. I was going to put it on the side where the heater is but then I thought leather might fade from the heat so I moved my bookcase last night from the other side. still got all those books to pack back. 

just threw some stuff out for refuse day tomorrow. just had too much junk in there. I'm keeping a little antique desk belong to Andrew there and I put my record player and records on it. 

I might move my pine table from the family room to there if it's not too much wood. perhaps a glass table will be better. might move my bar cabinet too. anyway that's my work cut out for today. I'm throwing stuff in a box for value village as I go. got to go out and find a bed too for this room. I gave the other to my son, bedclothes and all for his spare room. got to keep myself busy if I can't get at the gardening~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

All 9 of my clematis have buds and the Mayleen is blooming! Then, I find we may have a freeze this weekend! 

Last year my clematis ALL had wilt in late summer and died back...first time in over 10 years that has happened. I am so happy that they have all recovered and are doing well, even the picky Patricia Ann Fretwell.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

oh I do hope mine weather this freeze up! they were budding last month in the warm weather. I saw that one PAF last year. didn't know it. think i'll pick it up when I see it this year. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

got my love seat! I like it but not sure about it now. when they were bringing it in I thought it was awful small. that's because the whole thing comes apart. I thought it was one solid piece when I bought it. that's all I was ever use to and the salesman didn't tell me .perhaps he thought I was aware of it. 

they certainly don't make stuff like they use to. I just hope I don't have to take it apart and put together cause I will never figure it out. any of you bought furniture like this? feels solid when I sit on it. what would you say would go in this room. my pine coffee table or the glass one? ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes

If the whole room is paneled (I LOVE that panelling, btw) I would probably go with the glass table.


----------



## oneraddad

Pine, I like the wood look


----------



## newfieannie

oh I do too. always have! I just wondered if the table would be too much wood. I do love this room. when I bought the house the real estate people called it a den. I just call it a room off the driveway. I have no idea what goes in a den anyway. I have a family room same size on the other side of the wall .i'll take some pics in a bit. that wall that looks faded is not by the way. it's a reflection from the window directly across the room. ~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really like the loveseat!, I was surprised how they come apart in pieces too.


----------



## newfieannie

my writing desk and chair, a vintage desk on which I have my records and turntable,small chair, bookcase that I'm still trying to organize from last nights move. wardrobe for hanging clothes as I come inside. my bar cupboard, deep freeze will go as soon as I find a spot for it. I love those light fixtures . they were also here. I've been trying to bring some semblance of order to this room for 9 years. I think it's about time I finished~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, my PAF is still pretty young and I just got her last year. I was NOT impressed with the nursery (local), so won't be buying there again. EVER!

Anyway, she's young, so was still putting out single flowers last year. Then my dog chewed on her :hair I won't expect doubles this spring, but perhaps this coming fall.

Here she is last spring, a about a month after I brought her home. (if I do it right)

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Cant ever have too much wood. I've lived in a log home, live in a home now that is mostly Cedar. And will build another cabin probably fall or next Spring.

Oh, and had to kill a **** that got in the cheekin coop this morning around 3. No casualties other than the ****.


----------



## newfieannie

that is lovely FM. I will definitely try for one this summer.

do you build it all yourself Wolf? my son is going to build mine but first I have to get a contractor to build a slab since I don't want a basement. everything has to be inspected and then inspected again up here. he built his own home and said there's nothing to it once the slab is in place. my problem is trying to figure out a plan.i have to submit a plan to the municipality and have it approved before I can start . although that's just a formality.I do know I want a sunporch on the back so I can look over my land same as the one that's being torn off tomorrow but that's as far as I can get.

I thought I would start this summer but my bro called last night and he has lost his wife some months back and since I don't have any commitments now he wants to visit. that will set me back a bit to spend some time with him. he is 85 . this may be my last chance to see him although he is like me. healthy as a horse and also a workhorse.you know the old saying"the best laid plans" i'll probably put him to work helping to get the city garden ready. I wont set him to ploughing or anything like that although I've no doubt he's up to it. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Yes, I will be building it, I hope I can get my boys for a weekend to help. There are no Codes in my County=FREEDOM!!

It wont be anything big, maybe 600 Sq. Feet.


----------



## newfieannie

must be wonderful to have that freedom. mine is not going to be very big either. I was going for one bedroom but my son said it's just as easy to build one with 2 just in case I do decide to sell this and move out permanently. I think i'll go with electric so I wont have to worry about running out of oil next winter while I'm in the city.(can't get natural gas out there yet) I also plan to install a woodstove. which is all I would need summer time. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

trimmed up my French willows that fell over from the snow this year. Plunked about thirty shoots in a bucket to root up. I put larger branch's in my pond to root. Didn't realize how sweet smelling they are right now. The bees are working the blooms every second.

Hope the sun stays around awhile so I can get more burning done.. Have had two fires the two days. Keep this up and fire season will be here soon. Not looking forward to working weekends yet.


----------



## newfieannie

I never heard of French willows.i have golden willows they are lovely. they'll root anywhere. I must put some on the side of my pond.

you know while I was trying to figure out a color for my center rug for the den last night I was thinking there are many people who hate knotty pine. when they buy a house first thing they do is paint it. 

I can't even think of painting this. I'd be horrified. I think it's charming and cosy. to each his or her own though. so how do you feel about knotty pine? love it or hate it?

I do think Nsoitgoes is going to win out with the glass coffee and end tables though. I've almost decided. just have to get the rug and move a couple lamps from other rooms and i'll be finished. 

fixed up the guest room for my bro last night. looks so cosy for him. I even put in a candle and some matches in case the lights go out. not that they ever do. but I remember him being scared of the dark and he still is as a grown man. I might take a pic of his room later. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

cosy little room. the rain has slowed a bit so I might be able to do a bit more cleaning up in the garden. I see the crocus are all blooming. course most of you have yours up and finished now. hyacinths are just coming through. heath looks lovely after I cleaned it out yesterday. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

newfieannie said:


> I never heard of French willows.i have golden willows they are lovely. they'll root anywhere. I must put some on the side of my pond.
> 
> you know while I was trying to figure out a color for my center rug for the den last night I was thinking there are many people who hate knotty pine. when they buy a house first thing they do is paint it.
> 
> I can't even think of painting this. I'd be horrified. I think it's charming and cosy. to each his or her own though. so how do you feel about knotty pine? love it or hate it?
> 
> I do think Nsoitgoes is going to win out with the glass coffee and end tables though. I've almost decided. just have to get the rug and move a couple lamps from other rooms and i'll be finished.
> 
> fixed up the guest room for my bro last night. looks so cosy for him. I even put in a candle and some matches in case the lights go out. not that they ever do. but I remember him being scared of the dark and he still is as a grown man. I might take a pic of his room later. ~Georgia


Pink budded French willows. Will post a picture.


----------



## Echoesechos

Bucketful and pond full of willows.


----------



## Tommyice

Still waiting on Spring here. It seems to be in hiding. I might not have any wisteria blossom this May. Had beautiful big flower buds going then freeeeezing temps so they are not dry and limp. I get to spend every night and morning covering and uncovering the blueberry bushes. We've been getting freezing temps overnight and might be expecting up to an inch of snow this afternoon. 

ENOUGH ALREADY!!!! :help:


----------



## newfieannie

no spring here either. I worked until dark last night cleaning all the weeds and whatnot from my perennial beds and rock garden. now I hear we are expecting 20cm snow. I should have left everything there for cover. we had much better weather in march. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Supposed to have frozen in the area last night (high 20's) but the plants all look all right this morning, no frozen flowers. Being *in* the city is sometimes an asset. 

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

the glass tables definitely look better . I bought a rug that is supposed to be brown but looks grey. it was on sale and when I get the one I want i'll just move this to another spot. have had that French themed shade forever. just waiting for a lamp to fit. naturally I had to have a teapot in there somewhere. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

The glass looks good!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

I forgot I bought a bed today too. it had to be brought from another city so wont be delivered until sat. I gave my son the folding cot I had in this room so had to replace it.

decided on a full size bed because looks like I'm going to have more company besides my bro. so that leaves me my bedroom upstairs and the guest room and the living room has a pull out sofa. theres also a large couch in the family room downstairs.(I was going to give that to vv but i'll keep it. ,it's practically new).and the bed in this room when it comes, so that should be okay. I can always put air mattresses and sleeping bags in the den. it'd good to have my life back again although I don't regret for one minute the care I gave Murray. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Was a bummer weekend here. The Ex's oldest Horse died,she was old and just wore out. I layed with her and comforted her for about 30 minutes until she passed. 
I feel for the other two Horses, they just go and stare where the oldest was down, she was buried where she layed. Don't let anyone tell you different, Horses have feelings just as much as any Dog.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I'm sorry about the horse, WWS. I "liked" the part of your message where you commented that horses have feelings, not the part where you said she died.


----------



## rkintn

I made a batch of milk and honey soap today and I've been working on getting boxes unpacked. We kinda reached a standstill on working on the house. Life kinda has a tendency to get in the way lol. My oldest daughter is moving back in at the end of this month. She is due the beginning of June and she was having a hard time by herself in Nashville. I'm looking forward to having her here where I can take care of them. My second oldest and her hubby and my grand daughter are finally coming back stateside. They will be here visiting for two weeks in may


----------



## Tommyice

Wolf so sorry about the horse, but you are right--they feel greatly for each other and for us. When I had to put Tommy down, we brought his two pasture mates in afterwards before the knacker got there so that would know what happened. Their reaction broke my heart as much as having to put him down. Whenever I went to the barn after that, those two would run to the fence to see me and nuzzle.


----------



## newfieannie

waiting for the furnace guys to come and clean it and see why my fireplace wont switch on. all the snow is gone from the blizzard sat. night so I might do the last perennial bed later when the guys have gone. tomorrow is tax day. 

Wednesday I plan to paint this room before the bed arrives. Thursday is baking and cleaning day for Friday when I have a wine and cheese party planned. Saturday after the guys set the bed up I plan to go out to see what's left of my shack and to inspect the damage to the lawn. busy week ahead for me. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Thanks Leslie, as unpleasant as that was, I will have my manhood questioned by crying like a baby when it's time for Kya to go. I've had her 17 years and will be lost without her companionship.


----------



## newfieannie

furnace guy was here. everything cleaned. I was right about the kitchen thermostat. he is replacing it on Thursday. fireplace needed cleaning and batteries for the base. have to get a part ordered . 

he couldn't find info so took pics. it's a part that if the pilot light goes out it wont come back on or some such. I have to use manual which requires taking off part of the fireplace which I wont do. it still works by the controls unless the pilot light goes out

if I have to replace the whole unit it's 5000. if I was going to sell in the future I would replaced it but I like this area especially winter time. called to get my windows fixed again. that's the second time they've fixed them. I need more windows but not buying more from them if they can't get their act together with the ones they already installed. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

don't you just hate it when you spend 10 minutes composing a message and they come up and say it's too short when you know perfectly well it isn't and you have lost all that. I don't know how many times I go through that. I wont have any hair left if this keeps up.~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

worked a little bit more on the den today. I'm sick as a dog . I got a cold from my son but I have to beat it off. brought down my vintage chair from the dining room. looks good in that corner. strung my grape cluster lights on one of my binocular and tripod that Andrew had around rather than throw it out. found a lamp to match my French themed shade. i tried everywhere. Bombay, Pier 1, Wicker Emporium, some other weird name I can't pronounce. finally found what I wanted back at wallmart.

stuck a bunch of roses in a vase I had for ever. still haven't got my bookcase organized but it'll happen eventually. put a cloth over my deep freeze to hide it. when I get a table to fit between that and the sofa it will hide it more I think. some string lights on the window just because I like lights. found a lovely brown basket at Wicker Emporium 30% off in place of that old plastic one I had there for boots and gloves and whatnot. wish I had a pic. from a month ago. it was a total disaster in there. it's coming together now. I do like this room.


----------



## Raeven

Looks fantastic, *Georgia*!! Really pretty, cozy and warm.  Makes me want to step right in and start sniffing out tea and cakes!!  Re your message problem, I try and remember to copy a message into my cache before I post it -- just in case. Being a wind-baggy sort, I've learned my lesson the hard way too many times. Just a suggestion!

I've heard it said that Eternity is two people and a ham. I agree with that, but I think it can just as readily be defined as one person and a turkey breast. I feel like I've been eating turkey for a month!

Started with a few roast turkey breast dinners, then moved on to turkey soup (three-quarters of which I froze for another day), and tonight it's a sherried turkey, ham and pea casserole served over rice. Good for at least two meals and probably three. There's still enough leftover turkey for a couple more sandwiches. 

Don't think I want turkey for awhile!

The chicks are growing well and getting quite bold strutting around in their new digs. Happily, I see no signs of roosters. :banana:

I think I got good pollination of pear and plum trees and no frost in sight. Fingers crossed. Too early for apples, but the trees look good. Garlic is coming along well as are the berry bushes.

A feller was supposed to come by and get a deer fence thrown up around the garden, but true to form around here, he hasn't been heard from since. Typical. We'll see if he turns up next week.

Taxes. Need I say more? :yuck:


----------



## newfieannie

what a night here last night blowing snow, sleet rain. got up at 5am and cleaned the car ,shovelled the driveway ,spread salt and by that time it was thawing out. took off for the country. took out some grub to the boys ,took some pics and got out of there. 

most of it is down. they left the side facing the road just to have privacy and a little of the roof on one end to get under for shelter. it has been mostly rain and snow since they started. didn't stop them . they worked every day. I think this is the 4th container now waiting to be picked up. didn't get a pic. because the driveway is a disaster. nothing but mud! probably 1 or 2 bins left not counting the steel which I think someone wants for ramps and whatnot. my son said the mice loved my house. good thing I wasn't there. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, It doesn't seem it should be spring yet!

I decided that my Clematis Montana is the Rubens variety, not the Mayleen that I first thought.

And the second picture, I have no idea what this variety of Clematis is! Any ideas?

Mon


----------



## Raeven

The taxes are done, I started at long last to go through Steve's papers and get rid of what is no longer needed. Challenging day. So... a little treat for dinner.

No, there was no vegetable accompaniment. No, I did not count calories or worry about salt intake. I have the most awesome tartar sauce/fish and chips recipe on the planet. I just said yes, and enjoyed every bite.  (Lewis did get a couple of chips.)












I rarely fry food, but once in awhile...

Time enough on Monday to scowl at the scale!!


----------



## newfieannie

I don't know either FM but I've got one also. the only clematis I know the name of is jackmani and Guernsey cream. I love them all. I'm waiting now for the garden centers to open so I can buy more. they should be open long ago but are held back because of the weather. 

I love fish and chips too but don't eat them often. make my own tartar sauce too. I could eat that stuff on anything.

it's interesting you know it was just 2 days ago that I decided to get at Andrews stuff and clean everything up. I got 2 large walmart bags full of papers. I figured it was high time to get rid of it all and make room. I don't put private stuff out for recycling. my son takes it home and burns it in a barrel. 

Andrew was very organized and meticulous and had a filing cabinet. I'm using it for myself now. all I ever used was a grocery bag . this is going to work out much better when I get the hang of it. looks like I'm doing the big clean up and throw out around here. my bed for this little room wont be here for a couple weeks so I'm spending that time cleaning and painting the baseboards etc. i'll have a spot then for myself in the lower level for storms and whatnot or for guests because after measuring I decided I had room for a double. any body want to visit? ~Georgia


----------



## reneedarley

Oh fish and chips. That is torture. I only eat them when I am home - the real ones, soggy and wrapped in newspaper. As it is over two years since I was home I am definitely in need. It is so bad that I sometimes eat them THREE times a day for the first couple of days of my holiday.:facepalm:


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I don't think they wrap them in newspaper anymore, Renee. When my grands went over a couple of years ago they said that they used either the foam "to go" type boxes or white paper... 

I have fond memories of the local chippies of my childhood.


----------



## newfieannie

I was talking to my husbands people in Lincolnshire not long ago and they said they still do it in certain places over there. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

out thrifting a bit today. it's so nice to be able to browse and not have to get back quickly. found a pair of alabaster candlesticks I have been wanting forever. they match my horse head bookends perfectly. 2 dollars each. lots of stuff to see but I have to be selective because after all I'm trying to downsize what I already have. I loaded up the back of my car and took it to VV yesterday. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, I have the Montana Rubens Clematis, that "unknown", Sweet Summer Love (scented!), Miss Bateman (my white one), The Patricia Ann Fretwell, Rouge Cardinal, Perrin's Pride, Purpura Plenna Elegans, and Fireworks. I will most likely get a couple more this summer....been looking at some of the doubles.

I have searched ALL my books and can't find anything like that unknown. The devil of it is, this spring it has finally given me a couple "sports" so I'd REALLY like to know! Best I can come up with is that it is a type of Jackamani, and there are tons of those! It's that doggone white bar down the middle of the petal that is causing all the problems! LOL!

Mon


----------



## oneraddad

Fish n chips has to be one of my favorite meals and it's the best served in England.

I try but its never as good.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I think it has to do with the batter, dad. My mom worked in a fish shop for a while, and she had that batter down to perfection. Of course, I never learned how to do it...


----------



## newfieannie

my first husband used buttermilk pancake mix and beer. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I don't think I have any of those FM! I never save the cards anyway. Andrew use to want one that was scented. it was the paniculata. full of tiny white flowers . blooms in the fall. I could never find one. can't find another Guernsey cream either. you'd think a city this size would have everything being as there are so many gardeners here. we have to go 100 miles to get anything worthwhile and that's in a tiny village. I think i'll take a road trip soon. if I did have it right now I couldn't have planted anything with the weather we have. supposed to be good tomorrow.~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

been baking ever since I came back from thrifting. tomato bread, apple pie, choc.chip cookies, ham and cheese scones,carrot cake. still warm so no cream cheese icing yet. stuff made up for sandwiches. ham and pickle and shrimp and onion. i'll make those up around 11 pm tonight so they'll be fresh. I'm going out to the shack again tomorrow to see how far they have gotten. no good for me to turn up without food. probably get my last pic. because I have work to do in the city next week. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Oh, gee! I'd like a sandwich!

Georgia, I keep track of the names of my clematis because the flower has three different pruning groups...from none to hard prune...and some flower on old growth, some just on new growth, some on both, OR at different times. It all gets confusing :facepalm:

If you have Virgin's Bower/Bridal Bower growing wild up there, you have a version of the paniculata, a touch less scent though.

Mon


----------



## Raeven

newfieannie said:


> my first husband used buttermilk pancake mix and beer. ~Georgia


My batter recipe:

1/2 plus 2 TB all purpose flour
2 TB corn starch
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp onion powder (not salt!)
salt to taste (not much)

Whisk dry ingredients. 

Lightly dust cod/haddock/halibut fillets with the dry mixture.

Add: 

1/2 tsp baking powder and whisk dry ingredients again until mixed.

Add:

1/2 cup of cold beer or a little more and whisk only enough to incorporate the mixture. Don't overmix!

Coat dusted fillets with batter.

Fry twice: First at 330F till light brown. Drain. Then at 375F till crisp. Same with the chips. Fry 'em twice. That's the (not-so-well-kept) secret.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Awesomness


----------



## CajunSunshine

THAT does it!!! No more excuses! After seeing Raeven's post, I really must go fishing. Soon.

Thank you for the motivational recipe! Love to try new ones. 

Rae, oh please... your tartar sauce recipe too?




.


----------



## Raeven

You got it, Caj. 

There's a very unexpected ingredient, but it makes all the difference.

1/4 cup onion, finely chopped
1 dill pickle, finely chopped
1 hard boiled egg, fine chopped (surprise!)
1 TB lemon juice
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp Dijon mustard
1 cup mayonnaise

Blend all ingredients together. Adjust seasoning to taste. I like to add some fresh dill, too.

Allow flavors to mingle in the fridge for a few hours before serving.

Hope you like it!


----------



## CajunSunshine

Thank you! I must. Must. MUST go fishing! Fresh-caught fish is so much better than frozen, any day!


.


----------



## newfieannie

I have Bridal Wreath in my yard FM but they are large shrubs. they do smell lovely though! just finished making my sandwiches. got my rubber boots and whatnot by the door. all ready to take off in the morning. supposed to be 11C tomorrow first sunny day for ages. I'm hoping I can fill up some ruts while I'm out there.~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

what a lovely day it was . the boys could work in their shirt sleeves as opposed to heavy jackets and raingear. did the best I could with some of the ruts. have to wait for them to dry out. I might just dig a small trench when the work is done to let it drain.

last wall is still left there. floors are almost gone. took a pic. of the bin. this is only the 4th bin because they are packing so neat. I don't know the cost of dumping fees yet. all I did was give the company my Visa and they take 600 and when that's used up they take another. I think it's something like 400 dollars a bin. we'll see when it's all tallied up.

I walked in my field. it's lovely! even though it's still wet from all the rain. greenhouse is finished. has to be torn down as well as motor home although I didn't go inside. trees are growing up all around it same as the truck camper. the pond has fallen trees but i'll get them out and everything cleaned up. then i'll stock it again . i'll work on it gradually when I get a camper set up there. ~Georgia outhouse still standing


----------



## frogmammy

Oh darn! Stopped by a friend's antique store today (her and her parents own it) and found out that she and her boyfriend have retired, bought a condo in Florida, and are spending most their time traveling! Nuts! Hopefully she will contact me when she's next in town. We used to ride our scooters together.

Anyway, as I was leaving, saw an old obelisk that I just HAD to have! Will need to sand and paint, but it is one of the prettiest I've seen in a while!

So since all my Clematis already have a home, had to buy a new clematis for the obelisk! Right? So, Mrs N Thompson Clematis has moved in!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

I envy you being able to buy them already. normally we should be able to but not this year. I cleaned all the perennial beds today after I vacumned and shampooed the carpets. put out my table and chairs I bought last month for the garden. they are blk but the exact ones I want but in white. got to figure out what to paint them with.

had to look up that word Obliske. its a pillar I guess. must have an opening if you can plant in it. too bad you don't have a pic. I'm always looking for unusual planters. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Bought a tart/quiche pan last week so thought I would some of these eggs the chick chicks are gifting me with. Made a quiche for the first time tonight. Used chopped French fries as the base then eggs and cheese. Turned out great. Going to make again. Had homemade applesauce as a side.


----------



## oneraddad

After tilling today I needed something more than a salami sandwich for lunch so I started the BBQ.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Oh yeah. 
Beef it's what's for dinner.


----------



## roadless

Dag, I gotta start cooking again, you folks are making me hungry!


----------



## newfieannie

for sure! I am so hungry today. all I've had is a few crackers and peanut butter. I was at the garage for 3 hours. changed tires,an alignment etc. then I had to go shopping to get some grub for my bro. then I came home and cleaned out my car. then I cleaned up the whole house. all practically on an empty stomach. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

I've got no food to report but I have gotten into the garden a bit. Three varieties of onions are planted along with leeks. Yukon Gold and Red Nordlands in the ground. The main garden gets tilled this weekend and I'll plant beets straight away along with garlic. Strawberries are going into pots this weekend.


----------



## oneraddad

Leftovers is whats for lunch today


----------



## ceresone

just had to post this on horses, hope everyone dont mind. Our 3 has been together 15 years. when i had to have one put down. she had cancer in her legs. I talked to all of them, before the vet got here- They walked with her to where the vet wanted, and stood quietly while she died. They stayed with her, untill the backhoe started covering her up--and then, they ran in their grief--around and around their 20 acre field, untill they were exhausted, then, they stood by her grave. every day, on the way to water, they would stop a bit with her. this has been 6 years ago. one is now 34, other one 21. thanksfor listening.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Guess I will Mow grass and see what I can run over and destroy. Will probably haul in 4 round bales of hay for the horses today or Sunday. Grill some burgers with CHARCOAL !.


----------



## oneraddad

I'm going to my son and grandsons dual birthday party tonight and to the go cart track tomorrow for a little racing.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I got the front mowed and the 1 week old belt broke,so end of mowing till I get ordered.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Here is Kya a few years back.


----------



## oneraddad

I like the rock work


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Thanks.


----------



## roadless

Nice place Wolf, very homey.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Thank you.
Just incase someone wonders if Gorilla tape just might hold a busted belt together...it won't..lol


----------



## roadless

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Thank you.
> Just incase someone wonders if Gorilla tape just might hold a busted belt together...it won't..lol


You styling with droopy pants now?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

ararar..Almost, dealing with the Ex has cost me about 10lbs.


----------



## tambo

I took the kayak out a little while today. I'm still not use to trying to fish out of it. I guess I will have to use it more and practice. I didn't catch any fish.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nice pictures Tambo*, Is that a Spinnerbait , rigged on one of those rods? I Love bass fishin' with Spinnerbaits, and soft plastics!


----------



## tambo

Twp.Tom said:


> Nice pictures Tambo*, Is that a Spinnerbait , rigged on one of those rods? I Love bass fishin' with Spinnerbaits, and soft plastics!


It is a chatter bait. They are suppose to be a real good bait.


----------



## newfieannie

my bro finally got here yesterday and we have been running around ever since. that and baking all of his foods that he hasn't had since he last saw me in 2001. here he is enjoying poor cakes. I limited him to 2 because of the pork. he is so spry for 84. has no trouble to keep up with me. tomorrow we are going to the country place . ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

newfieannie said:


> here he is enjoying poor cakes. I limited him to 2 because of the pork. . ~Georgia


Can you explain what poor cakes are? If it has pork in it, it has to be good.


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Are you in Race Car #5 ?


----------



## newfieannie

it's actually salt pork(fat back?) fried out, mixed with mashed potatoes, flour and baking power. dropped in balls on baking pan,flattened and baked until nice and brown. not everyones cup of teas though. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Sound like a good meal to me.


----------



## oneraddad

That's one of my sons, then granddaughters, another son, ex wife, daughter in law, then the Champ. Birthday boy and my daughter were in a double seater taking the photo.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Good form! I'm big on family outings as long as it isn't mine. Well other than my sons (We're alright).


----------



## newfieannie

nothing left of the old house. it was a lovely day. everything is drying up. wont be long before I can pull a camper in. the last bin is still there but it goes in the morning. the shed looks bad with part of it painted but it's too cold yet but I do have the paint. my bro and son talking over old times. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

Chili con carne with rice last night


----------



## oneraddad

Da Plane, Da Plane...

[YOUTUBE]-7U0NYUd59c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tambo

I wasn't sure if there was a Kitchen thread so I'm posting here. I cooked a chicken in my electric pressure cooker. I made chicken salad yesterday and chicken pot pie filling tonight for lunch and supper this weekend. I will serve it on open face sandwiches. I have to work 12hr shifts Fri, Sat. and Sun. I boiled eggs in the PC in 6 minutes. Fresh eggs that peeled like a dream too. I made banana bread for breaks.

I got my yard mowed today. This job is a fast paced assembly job and it kicks my hind end. I was off yesterday and today and I didn't do much yesterday but rest. I don't like the job but I'm proud to have it.


----------



## Tommyice

Looks delish Tambo! 

Did I miss the news about the job? Sorry if I failed to congratulate you earlier. Congrats!

It doesn't sound like your ideal job, but as I kept saying when I took the job in the pharmacy--half a loaf of bread is better than none. Keep looking when you can; maybe something better for you will show up!


----------



## tambo

Yeah it's a temp job where the temp service gets a portion of your pay. I was told they hire in 90 days but the Temps they have have been here longer than that.


----------



## roadless

I finally got the cottage dewinterized and only two trips to the hardware store, borrowed a pipe wrench, and I got a shower in the process.....who knew the filter wasn't screwed on! I found out real quick.....I can move fast if I have to!
My kayak also got washed, didn't know there were 2 plugs that were off for the winter on my hot water tank. Good grief.

I also changed a tire for the first time, I am grateful I was able to get the darn lug nuts off.....I wish I had a video of that one, I'm sure I had a unique technique! 

I also fell off a very heavy coffee table, which flipped up and hit me in the jaw. Thought I broke it....emergency room, stiches inside and outside of mouth and 500 copay later I'm okay.
No I wasn't dancing, I was helping my daughter hang drapes....poor thing almost passed out when she saw all the blood but she was a trooper getting me to the hospital.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Sounds like you had rough go. Hope you aren't hurting a lot.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Ouch, Roadless. Hope the pain has reduced some by now and that you heal quickly.


----------



## Raeven

Oh, jeez, roadless, that sounds pure horrible!! What an awful thing to happen.  I'm glad it was no worse, wish it hadn't happened to you at all. Just what you needed right now, huh? So much for an enjoyable getaway. Ow ow ow ow owwww!!!!

Sending all good thoughts for an expeditious healing with no complications and a restful, enjoyable remainder of your time at your cottage!!!


----------



## roadless

Well, I always wanted bigger lips.....


----------



## Raeven

Dungeness crab... it's what's for dinner. 

I love having friends who go crabbing at the coast and share their bounty with me on the way home!! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!












He was a nice, live big heavy when he arrived for dinner. Bear in mind, that's a 23-quart canning lid he's resting on there! Now he's in my belly. Crab Louie for lunch tomorrow!!


----------



## Tommyice

Rae I liked your post because I know you just relished eating that monster. I would, however, like to talk to the first human who looked at that face on that thing and thought it would be a good idea to eat it. LOL


----------



## frogmammy

I think I had a teacher with that very same face, back around 4th grade.

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Tommyice said:


> Rae I liked your post because I know you just relished eating that monster. I would, however, like to talk to the first human who looked at that face on that thing and thought it would be a good idea to eat it. LOL


Ya know, I was thinking the same thing. That, and it's color was a little off.:happy2:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Floor swept and mopped,all the animals are fed,it's going to be a rainy day here,so I might try and work up a nap. Having me some coffee now,so maybe I will be ready for one this afternoon. Then I will make some Biscuits and Sausage Gravy w/ Hashbrowns for supper.


----------



## frogmammy

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> ...Then I will make some Biscuits and Sausage Gravy w/ Hashbrowns for supper.


I think I hate you.

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I will make enough for us both. I plan on having what's left for breakfast too, with some eggs to boot. And these aren't crappy can biscuits either! I make those bad boys.


----------



## tambo

Roadless it seems when you have one plumbing problem, two more follow. Please get somewhere and sit down! Be still and let this bad luck pass on by!


----------



## roadless

:hair Yeah Tambo, it sure has been tricky lately!
Just gotta laugh or I won't stop crying!


----------



## frogmammy

Do you realize how hard it is to find GOOD B&G? Don't tell me to make my own, I've had 5 dogs at a time turn it down!

Mon


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> Rae I liked your post because I know you just relished eating that monster. I would, however, like to talk to the first human who looked at that face on that thing and thought it would be a good idea to eat it. LOL


Hee hee!! Are you *sure* that's his face? 

LOL, you *really* would have questioned the stability of the first person who thought to eat one if you'd watched me clean him a minute after I snapped those pics. :shocked:

ROFL, *frogmammy*, I think your 4th grade teacher moved to my town and became a 5th grade teacher when I was there.  I remember that face, too!

*Wolf*, what's off color about him? :huh:

Oooohhhh, he was delicious, though. Twice!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

frogmammy said:


> Do you realize how hard it is to find GOOD B&G?


Sorry, but I don't  :hobbyhors
In Your honor, I used some cream in both, biscuits and the gravy. I should have let my biscuits set a little longer..but I was hangry!


----------



## frogmammy

Ok. It's official. I hate you.

Mon


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey Wolf, is that a concrete countertop? Your meal looks great. I prefer sausage gravy over potatoes and biscuits with butter and jam on the side.. But love S+G with biscuit s at the stroke of midnight on new years...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

No, just run of the mill countertop , thanks it was tasty. I will be having the leftovers very soon as you mentioned with some scrambled eggs.


----------



## newfieannie

I still have my bro. here. he is leaving Friday sometime to go to Moncton to visit friends and then home. I am absolutely beat. he always wants to be on the go. I will be glad for my quiet life back. took him over on the ferry and out to the farm again. here he is cutting tree limbs with his machete. you can just see the top of it. I think he travels with it. not sure what the cops would say if he were stopped. did quite a bit of work today. got a new ramp built for my mower. ruts filled in etc.still mountains to do. got a place staked out for my camper. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri

I was mowing until the belt slipped off. For the second time. 

And it is Sunday and I do not know how long it will be before I can get new belts: both of them look worn!

On the GOOD side last Thursday my new dwarf trees arrived, and all three have been planted. I got two sweet cherries on rootstock that should only allow them to get 10 feet tall, and I intend to prune them so they stay smaller than that. Since I am older I need to stop climbing trees and getting on ladders, so I am going to fruit trees that are as small as I can get them!


----------



## oneraddad

I set 80 eggs ten days ago and candled them today to find only 30 were fertile, so I set another 50. I got rid of my 4 year old roosters last fall keeping two younger ones, I hope they figure out things soon.


----------



## Terri

A truly excellent egg candler! What strength is the light bulb???
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Our tiller is broken
Our lawn mower is broken
The recent 6 inches of rain has made our lawn grow like crazy. It is 8 inches tall.
And I am not well this week

I am feeling a bit better now, and I hope we get a lot done this weekend!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

(HUGS) Terri. Hope you feel better soon, and that all your implements get fixed. It always seems to come all at once, doesn't it? 

I use sheep for mowing - high efficiency and they turn that grass into meat!


----------



## Terri

Nsoitgoes said:


> (HUGS) Terri. Hope you feel better soon, and that all your implements get fixed. It always seems to come all at once, doesn't it?
> 
> I use sheep for mowing - high efficiency and they turn that grass into meat!


Things happen quickly around a homestead in he spring!!!!!! 

Both machines broke at about the same time, and now both have been fixed. DH worked until 8 last night on the mower to get it going, and I have been informed the tiller is ready to be picked up. We will have the time to pick up the tiller this weekend, if we are lucky!

I would LOVE to mow with sheep, alas, our property is too small for it to be very practical. We only have enough grass for a couple, and there are so many OTHER things I want to put on our land! 

Our latest 3 trees have arrived and they have been planted, though! And my new hives appear to be settling in well.


----------



## Raeven

*Terri*, sounds like you've had a heck of a start to your spring/summer season! Glad to hear the mower is working again, and the rototiller, too. I've had those seasons and can utterly commiserate! Hang in there.


----------



## oneraddad

Terri said:


> A truly excellent egg candler! What strength is the light bulb???


20 watt fluorescent.


----------



## newfieannie

working on my city garden a bit today. my bro went yesterday and I miss him. he didn't want to leave but he has a eye appointment scheduled. no 1 is a new tulip for me. bit blurry . don't know the name. no 2 is white hyacints. I've always had blue before. I like these though. 

3 is my forsythia that I chopped too much off last year. never expected it to grow again. 4 is my new perennial bed I started last year when I took out all those bricks. some of you will remember. I could only work at it sporatically while looking after Murray. it's coming along with some bulbs and perennials that I divided this year. 

5 is my main perennial bed. tulips just starting . rock garden coming along also. that old fence is going. one section fell and my son put it up temporarily. i've just about decided on a white picket fence all along there. going out to the country tomorrow and put some sheep manure on my blueberries. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I added a new frog to my collection this year. biggest one yet. I take it in at night. not sure if anyone wants to take frogs though. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I like it when you make dirty posts.
It has been a long time since I was able to take a handful or good rich black dirt, feel it clump together and smell how nutrient rich it is.

My Hummers are back. I saw 5 or 6 Purple Martins in full attack mode in the sky. I could watch and listen to them for hours.


----------



## newfieannie

going to be awhile for our hummers. it's still too cold. I'm going to put the feeder out in a few days just in case. also got one ready to hang on my shed in the country this year. I don't know why I keep calling it the country. subdivisions are springing up all over the place out there. they want my land for another . not while I'm still breathing they wont. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

I went to Nitro Circus last night with my daughter, grandkids and one of my sons, it was such a good time.


----------



## newfieannie

weeded the gardens yesterday a bit. the rain did a world of good. everything is coming along nicely. I transplanted the lilac I found growing in the main p. bed to the new side bed. I did it in the rain and got as many roots as possible, it was already budding. held up really well. probably found it on the dead table.wont be long before this new bed will be fleshed out also with perennials I divided and the bulbs I planted earlier. 

finally decided I can't do it all what with trying to get the country place in order so I hired someone to fix the holes in the front steps. he doesn't know it yet but I'm also giving him the job of landscaping around the house front with bricks. there's just so much work one person can do and just so many hours to do it.~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

a new to me perennial that I got a few days ago.Spiderwort. it must have had buds and I didn't notice . saw this strange flower in my garden today . I do like it and blues are hard to come by so i'll get some more. 

it's a wonder anything is blooming. it is so cold. I had my winters jacket back on today when I was shopping. this is the coldest and windiest may I can remember. supposed to be good for Victoria Day weekend . I hope to get out to the country then and paint the shed and barn. ~Georgia.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

That Spiderwort has medicinal properties, I cant recall what they are though.


----------



## newfieannie

something to do with the kidneys I think. the flowers would be lovely for a garnish and probably edible. might try some tea tomorrow. I always research my new plants . there's a few that are poisionous. wolfbane perhaps and a few others. 

we had a lady here from Aus. or new Zealand not sure name Culpepper (what else?) who was very knowlegeable about herbs. she could tell us immediately. I haven't seen her around for the longest time. I do know she wasn't well. hope she's still with us. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri

This spring I have gotten back into bees. I USED to have hives, but when bees need attention they need it right then, and so do teens. So I focused on the teens for a bit and let the bees go.

My youngest moved out in January, and now I can give the bees the attention they need. So I got stung today! Ah, well, they thought they were protecting their homes and their families. 

These bees are more ornery than some I have had. They do not mind when I lift the lid, but it upsets them when I take out a frame or scrape away some comb where it is not supposed to be. But, I am enjoying them anyways.


----------



## newfieannie

had my trout tonight that my son caught for me for MD. all I had with it was home made bread and some honey mustard. I was just too tired working since 7am. got one shed all cleaned out and refuse put out for tomorrow. painted my black table set white and my coffee pot and wash tub red. that was black also and I was tired of it. got potatoes to plant in the washtub. painted all the latticework white. no pic. because the sun was in my eyes and I can't wait. i'll probably fall into bed shortly. it was a good day though. this new bed I put downstairs looks awful tempting right now.

I'm trying to get most of my stuff taken care of in the city so I can get myself a camper and spend most of the summer in the country. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

took off for my country place today. it was 25C. mowed everything. cleaned out my garden shed and painted it then hung 2 HB feeders. painted the side of the workshop that faces the road. still have all the trim to do. pruned some lilacs that had been sorely neglected. set up a temporary kitchen while I'm waiting to find a camper. will likely have to give in and get a new one. put my chemical toilet in the garden shed for the time being. it was a good day! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I'm fairly new to Iris and don't have many although I do like them. this is one I bought this year. (it's a pale blue which is not showing up ) with a touch of red. we had a downpour last night and what a difference it has made in the garden. 

I might have found a camper. waiting for my son to look at it after someone else does. it is old 87 and he only wants 4500. found it on Kijiji. I was willing to pay up to 15000 for used and I've seen many but they are so far to tow and this one is just a few miles from my country place. we'll see what happens. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

Here's a few of my Chantecler chicks


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Why did you choose that breed? I don't know about them.


----------



## newfieannie

they originated in quebec. maybe he likes Canadian Chicken? ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Why did you choose that breed? I don't know about them.


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/poultry/548959-your-favorite-breed-why.html

I've been growing stuff all my life, but the only animals we had were pets and not eaten. So when I moved to the mountain 8 years ago and my son suggested I get chickens, I was hesitant. I knew nothing of eggs and wasn't sure I wanted to eat them, but I gave in and we got 6 chickens. 

Since I'm isolated up here, I soon found that the chickens were great entertainment and the eggs were absolutely delicious. Soooo..... I fenced a large area and bought a variety of chickens, about 120 in all. Then I bought 15/20 turkeys and had birds everywhere. The Marans and Ameracaunas were my favorites and I hated the Rhode Island Reds.

Then I met a guy that wanted to use my incubator to hatch some Chantecler chicken eggs. The Chantecler was developed in the early 20th century by Abbey of Notre-Dame du Lac in Oka. by combining Dark Cornishes, White Leghorns, Rhode Island Reds, White Plymouth Rocks and White Wyandottes. The combination of their small comb and wattles with their meaty bodies and thick feathers make them an ideal choice for a dual purpose bird in the colder northern climates like I have here in the Sierra.

So I got rid of my flock on craigslist and have been raising Chant's ever since. Not only did they give me a direction, I feel like I'm helping them reestablish since they're kinda rare. That's why the White Chantecler is my favorite chicken.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Cool beans. I've raised most breeds but had never heard of that one. I like dominekers for their looks and the buffs for their all around good temperament. I can't even eat an egg anymore unless it comes from someone's coop.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Do you lose many to raptors since they are white? Around here the lighter ones are easy targets.


----------



## oneraddad

Everybody up here is scared of me and my 3 retrievers, I've never lost anything. I've had goats, pigs, sheep, turkeys, chickens and they all free ranged besides the pigs. The eagles have checked them out a few times but my roosters have got everyone to safety. A few falcons have landed in the orchard but again the roosters got everyone into the coop. Coyotes, bob cats, badgers and weasels all stay at least 100 yards from my front door but the deer come in and eat everything not fenced


----------



## wildcard

I'm watching Antique Roadshow and girl is in the bathroom blow drying her hair.


----------



## wildcard

I'm thinking my guitar pick from Johnny Cash might be worth something.


----------



## oneraddad

It's gonna be near freezing for the next two weeks but I took the chance and planted a few things this morning. If it's not gonna get any better, I can't wait any longer.


----------



## Twp.Tom

You really have a green thumb Rick! Very Nice*


----------



## newfieannie

I know and he always has everything so neat. I planted a few things today more perennials,some annuals,peppers and tomatoes but it's so cold. I have the furnace running right now. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

Thank you Tom and Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I just now noticed the view of the mountain range in the background of your cheekin pic. Thats cool!


----------



## newfieannie

indeed he does have a beautiful place! 

I am so stupid! I kept talking about taking the base of my chemical toilet back to the city every couple days from the country and my son reminded me awhile ago. "mother I'm going to hook you up to the existing sewer" I wish I could put up a pic from the internet .I would use the one Laura used a little while ago about banging my head on a wall. if I had a brain I'd be dangerous! ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I just now noticed the view of the mountain range in the background of your cheekin pic. Thats cool!



Those are California mountains and smaller than mine. I sit at 6200' on Peavine mountain elevation around 8100'. The photos start at my place in Nevada and end in California.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

That's easy on the eyes. I like the mountains for sure, lived in Colorado for a year and drove up every weekend. Have been to the Grand Teton's in Wyoming.


----------



## Raeven

They are beautiful shots, *ORD*. You have an eye for composition. I especially love the first one from your place. The gray-on-gray really captures the exquisite desolation of the spot.


----------



## oneraddad

I needed more gardening room and had a friend offer to help, so I'm building a fence to keep the deer out.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

You need to go taller. I went 8 ft. with mine and they still jumped it.
I hate them.lol


----------



## Tommyice

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You need to go taller. I went 8 ft. with mine and they still jumped it.
> I hate them.lol


They're not too bad if you serve them with some fava beans and a nice chianti


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

lol..good one...They do just fine with potatoes and gravy too.


----------



## newfieannie

not doing much here. mostly trying to clean up out in the country to make it presentable. going to be a long time getting back to the way it was. if ever! cut down a tree a couple years ago and parts of it was still laying on the lawn. cleared that all up and took to the waste disposal site. 

such a difference in that since I lived out there. everything has to be separated. there's a place for everything. lots of rules. we are weighed when we go in and weighed when we come back out. it's like a small city in there. I got a few pics. my son said not to take pics of the place we pass through because it's government and they might not like it. he's just paranoid!

after we came back i mowed all around where the stumps were and set some seed. cut down some trees that were growing in the wrong place. just alders.there are still 2 pine growing in the ditch. I might be able to dig them with enough roots to transplant.

I hired someone to fix my front steps in the city but they never turned up so I fixed them myself today. it looked terrible and so close to the street I couldn't wait.I only did a rough job but with a bit of paint it will pass until I get it done professionally in the fall. just about everything is in full bloom here. I know it's pretty boring but that's all I got right now. I did have a bunch of women thank me today for the pleasure my city garden gives them so I guess that's something.~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

Worked on the fencing alittle more


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

It doesn't get much better than admiring your hard work whether it be a fence or a wood pile.


----------

